# Long Distance - First Anniversary



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

So I'm back in the United States once again, but my wife and son are still in Mexico. I'm here looking for work (INM royally messed up, see other post) and can't afford to fly back to see them. 

Our first anniversary is coming up (Oct. 31) as is my son's first bday (the 7th). Yes, I know everyone is doing the math in their heads.  My question is, does anyone have any suggestions for what i can do for her? For him isn't that bad, he's having a party with his cousins, plus, you know, he's one. But the mail here isn't an option (takes too long, etc., etc. I've tried it, its horrendous). 

Any and all thoughts are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

yossarianb52 said:


> So I'm back in the United States once again, but my wife and son are still in Mexico. I'm here looking for work (INM royally messed up, see other post) and can't afford to fly back to see them.
> 
> Our first anniversary is coming up (Oct. 31) as is my son's first bday (the 7th). Yes, I know everyone is doing the math in their heads.  My question is, does anyone have any suggestions for what i can do for her? For him isn't that bad, he's having a party with his cousins, plus, you know, he's one. But the mail here isn't an option (takes too long, etc., etc. I've tried it, its horrendous).
> 
> Any and all thoughts are appreciated. Thanks!


Do you and your wife have any friends or family here? Maybe you could coordinate with them to do something special for her on your behalf. Maybe some type of surprise anniversary gathering or something at a venue here that you both like. arty:

During the event, you could Facetime her (if you have an Apple product or if one of the friends have an Apple product) and tell her how much you miss her and love her...yes, in front of everyone. And wish her Happy Anniversary! :hug:

If that doesn't sound good, how about a love letter written by you. Since mail delivery is out, unless you are going to use DHL or UPS, you could write a letter, scan it and then email it. Not quite the same as the actual letter, but it would be in your own writing. Plus, you can always give her the actual letter when you see her again.

Or, you could put together a digital gallery with special photos of all of you and your time together and email her the link. You can use any photo sharing service like: Shutterfly, Flickr, Picasa.

Or, how about sending ecards? You could send one every day from now until the big day.

Sorry I did not mention anything for your child. But he could be included in any of these recommendations.

I'm sure you will think of something. Plus, the people on this forum are very helpful and creative. Someone is bound to give a recommendation that you will love.

Good luck and Happy "almost" Anniversary!


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice ideas all around, I'll try and get something going with her family maybe, actually ordering directly from a florist is an option too but surprisingly expensive compared to just a walk-up stand. We Skype most nights and have been for years (we were LD once upon a time) so I'm sure something like that is an option, as are ecards, etc. 

I think I was looking for suggestions outside fo these. They are very good ones and I'll be doing all of them to one degree or another, but I'm trying to find something more, I think. You're absolutely right about the creativity of the members here and I am all ears.


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

yossarianb52 said:


> Nice ideas all around, I'll try and get something going with her family maybe, actually ordering directly from a florist is an option too but surprisingly expensive compared to just a walk-up stand. We Skype most nights and have been for years (we were LD once upon a time) so I'm sure something like that is an option, as are ecards, etc.
> 
> I think I was looking for suggestions outside fo these. They are very good ones and I'll be doing all of them to one degree or another, but I'm trying to find something more, I think. You're absolutely right about the creativity of the members here and I am all ears.


OK. Since you mentioned that you could not afford to fly back, I was trying to think of things that didn't cost anything.

What would be really helpful for the members of this forum to offer you suggestions is to give us your budget, and perhaps a list of hobbies or things your wife likes to do. 

This is a very active forum, and members want to help, but we do need a little more information from you.

Have a great weekend! :wave:


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok, budget is very limited (we have a young son so everything pretty much gets funneled into him). For this reason I'm trying to think more cleverly then jewelry (terrible I know). 

She likes the outdoors, but not dedicated to it. Massages are nice, things from groupon are always good however I do them pretty often just because I feel like doing something for her. She loves to dance but, not much I can do with that while I'm here I guess


----------

